# First Handgun



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey, Im a 20 year old, preparing to buy my first handgun, ill probly buy a handgun before i buy a beer. ive been looking around at different hand guns for a while, ive pretty much decided on a 9 mil. wondering what suggestions anyone had for a good, reliable, and cheap gun, im on a college students budget, so i want to go as cheap as possible. ideally id go out to a range as soon as i could and shoot as many different guns as i could, but the only range nearby is private, so im pretty much limited to borrowing friends for the time being. any suggestions, im pretty much open to anything.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Smith and Wesson M&P
Springfield XD9


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you read the sticky?
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

Have you taken any handgun classes?

Also, we need more information. What will the gun be used for? Carry? Range only? Home Defense? What guns do your friends have that you've shot? Did you like them?

There are _many_ good choices out there. The previously mentioned XD and M&P are two great choices, as well as many others. What the gun will be used for makes a difference.

-Jeff-


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep..Oh may check into the P-11 Kel-tec as well....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 19 or the bigger 17
all glocks are super reliable

if you want cheapest then KelTec PF9


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG P6. Not pretty, but available and inexpensive. Any drops or mishaps with your first handgun aren't going to piss you off terribly as much if you got one pristine NIB. Reliable as any SiG and as accurate as well. They can be found generally between $269-325, though there are places that are charging more.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The cheapest *reliable* 9mm in a new purchase IMO is the S&W Sigma (SW9VE), which usually runs just under $300. Keep in mind that the trigger isn't as good as on a Glock or M&P, nor are they as pretty. But they work.

If you would consider a used handgun, check out the Summit Gun Brokers website.

PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I've been shooting years and want a P6..That is a nice shooting pistol.

There's a lot out there. Get to a range that rents and hold a few. You'll get a better idea what you want. Don't pay attention to movies or gun rags that tell you ya just have to have the flavor of the week. A first gun should be pretty simple, Really reliable, and SAFE. No need to run out for a 50AE or nothing :anim_lol:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Stoeger Cougar in 9mm*

Take a look at the Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. You should be able to find one new with two spare mags for around $339.00 or so, certainly under $350.00. It shoots great and digests anything you put into it. I have one in .40 S&W that is truly accurate and reliable and have shot the 9mm version quite a bit. The grip is a little large, but I CCW a Beretta 96 FS daily with two spare mags. I have fairly large hands and am 6'2" and 258. Don't have any trouble concealing the Beretta using a Galco S.O.B. or shouler holster in the winter. I use the Cougar as a truck/BUG.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

*more info*

beefy, you asked for info, so heres what ive got.

i have looked at the sticky, but because im cant get to a range, or hold a wide variety of weapons, i got stuck quick. heres what i got out of the sticky:
semi auto, single action with a fairly light trigger squeeze pref. (im not too picky regarding the action right now), compact, and probably a metal receiver.

i have not taken a handgun saftey class, but i plan on it as soon as i get a chance, im going to call the sheriffs dpt whenever i get a chance and sign up for one. you dont have to be 21 to take the saftey class right?

as far as uses go, ill be using it for pretty much everything. i would like to be able to use it for home defense if necessary, definitly range shooting, and once i get my ccw, i would like to be able to use it for that as well, although the gun doesnt need to be perfect for ccw by any means, i would just like to have that option.

handguns ive fired so far are: .22 ruger revolver, .357 revolver (both with .357 loads and .38 special loads), an 1943 lugar (9mm), and a keltec 9, i believe it was the p11 model

all of them were fun to shoot (i mean its shooting, its fun) but obviously im not thinking about carrying a lugar or a .22 revolver. i enjoyed the .357, but with the .357 was a little much with the .357 load, but i could handle the .38 load. i liked the keltec, but the trigger squeeze was a little heavy for me.

hope this helps, thanks for all of the incredibly helpful information so far, keep it comin!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> I have not taken a handgun saftey class, but I plan on it as soon as I get a chance, Im going to call the sheriffs dpt whenever I get a chance and sign up for one. you dont have to be 21 to take the safety class right?


??Where are you that the Sheriffs Office has a safety class? I've never heard of a Sheriff in NC that does that.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

just calling for more info, like when and where the class is, i dont think they offer it, but figured theyd have more info than i do


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> figured theyd have more info than i do


Very unlikely. They have nothing to do with privately offered firearms classes, and any they would know about would be for LE only.

What county are you in?
edit: PM inbound


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for all these suggestions, aprox. how much will these guns run me? 

where do yall think is the best place to buy?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> thanks for all these suggestions, aprox. how much will these guns run me?
> 
> where do yall think is the best place to buy?


www.gunbroker.com
www.budsgunshop.com

Both of those sites are good to use as references for price. In my opinion, the best place to buy would be a local shop, if they aren't outrageously price. Good luck. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

